# Deep green bermuda?



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

How are you all achieving a deep green organic lawn? Organic Iron? A bud bought a bag of organic iron and said the store says it will last 2 weeks between applications. I am currently using https://maestro-gro.com/
With excellent results in quality of lawn, bush, flower and most importantly veggies. But Im wanting to see how much deeper green the lawn can get. 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Kberg84 (May 20, 2020)

GreenLand said:


> How are you all achieving a deep green organic lawn? Organic Iron? A bud bought a bag of organic iron and said the store says it will last 2 weeks between applications. I am currently using https://maestro-gro.com/
> With excellent results in quality of lawn, bush, flower and most importantly veggies. But Im wanting to see how much deeper green the lawn can get.
> Thank you for your time.


Which product from maestro Gro are you using on your lawn?


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

All three of them in the link.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

I mixed corn gluten meal in with the lawn fert and rose glo. Then I have been spraying the yard with the microbial. Turned out great. Just wondering how much darker the lawn can get.

I guess everyone's all about synthetic ferts these days😒😞


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

GreenLand said:


> I mixed corn gluten meal in with the lawn fert and rose glo. Then I have been spraying the yard with the microbial. Turned out great. Just wondering how much darker the lawn can get.
> 
> I guess everyone's all about synthetic ferts these days😒😞


I see that you're in the DFW area. Chances are you have a high pH soil. Have you thought about applying granulated sulfur and/or spraying dissolved citric acid? Lowering your pH can help your grass utilize the locked in iron that's already in your soil.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

I have not as of yet. I guess a soil test is needed to figure just how much is needed. Are there any recommended soil test? If so I will look into that and see what the soil Ph level is. Thank you.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

I checked the waypoint and there is not a submittal for Texas.


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

@GreenLand you need to send your soil sample to the Tennessee location with a western soil sample sheet that I have linked below. I went with the SW3 test, but the SW1 is sufficient.



https://www.waypointanalytical.com/...-IncludesSWandSCpackagesWestern-Tennessee.pdf


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

bhutchinson87 said:


> @GreenLand you need to send your soil sample to the Tennessee location with a western soil sample sheet that I have linked below. I went with the SW3 test, but the SW1 is sufficient.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.waypointanalytical.com/...-IncludesSWandSCpackagesWestern-Tennessee.pdf


Ok thanks! Any idea what the cost is for the sw1?


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

GreenLand said:


> Ok thanks! Any idea what the cost is for the sw1?


Should be just under $30. My SW3 was $33.50.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=59157#p59157


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Awesome thanks. I'll report back when time comes. Much appreciated.


----------



## Kberg84 (May 20, 2020)

GreenLand said:


> I mixed corn gluten meal in with the lawn fert and rose glo. Then I have been spraying the yard with the microbial. Turned out great. Just wondering how much darker the lawn can get.
> 
> I guess everyone's all about synthetic ferts these days😒😞


Where did you get the corn gluten from? Everywhere I look online and find a good/decent price for it, the shipping costs kill me. Are you strictly organic? I'm going to be regrading my lawn and starting from scratch with either tiftuf or Tifgrand. Would love to go the organic route and definitely geek out on looking up organic products and reading information. Just keep hearing it's difficult to go strictly organic with Bermuda


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Hi, I have a local feed store " Russell feed", but here is the link to what I have.

https://www.gardenvarietyorganics.com/products/natures-guide-corn-gluten-meal-fine-grind-40-lbs

I am now 100% organic moving forward. I did throw down some high yield weed and feed out front this year, but after putting two and two together seeing my dogs sick after last years weed chem treat in the back there will be no chemicals thrown down in my yard.😏 
Not allot here will admit or know but chems kill all the microbes in the soil. The microbes are what naturally fight your typical yard issues. From the countless hours of research IT is my way of life now lol.

Where abouts are ya located that shipping is that bad? Thanks for inquiring.



Kberg84 said:


> GreenLand said:
> 
> 
> > I mixed corn gluten meal in with the lawn fert and rose glo. Then I have been spraying the yard with the microbial. Turned out great. Just wondering how much darker the lawn can get.
> ...


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

I don't think its hard. I do think its a slower to show results then synthetic which may throw folks off. Also the initial smell may as well be a deal breaker. Good thing it only last a few days. 
The grass in the pic was hard scalped down to brown a week and a half ago. Then the mix was applied. I used a http://www.watersaber.com/ to get the fert granular down to the dirt. I applied the GARRETT JUICE PRO a few times with https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-International-G6015-Hose-End-Translucent/dp/B08HSGN7LK Once in the soil drench form and twice in the foliar spray.

Here are some of the vids I have come across that helped me learn a good bit. I do not use Molorganite
















































Kberg84 said:


> GreenLand said:
> 
> 
> > I mixed corn gluten meal in with the lawn fert and rose glo. Then I have been spraying the yard with the microbial. Turned out great. Just wondering how much darker the lawn can get.
> ...


----------



## Kberg84 (May 20, 2020)

GreenLand said:


> Hi, I have a local feed store " Russell feed", but here is the link to what I have.
> 
> https://www.gardenvarietyorganics.com/products/natures-guide-corn-gluten-meal-fine-grind-40-lbs
> 
> ...


I live in Florida. Yeah, I've done a lot of research as well in regards to going the organic route. I've gone down the rabbit hole once or twice lol on feeding the soil microorganisms, bacteria's, nematodes….
I haven't had much luck finding corn gluten meal locally.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

If you have a local plant nursery you can ask them to stock the product. They most likely will just to make a sale on the product. This works for me an my buds.

I'm still in the rabbit hole lol. Seems like it never ends.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Can also use alfalfa feed pellets. I believe it has good micros as well. Go check out Tractor Supply. I see there's one in St. Cloud.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Kberg84 said:


> GreenLand said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have a local feed store " Russell feed", but here is the link to what I have.
> ...


Can also use alfalfa feed pellets. I believe it has good micros as well. Go check out Tractor Supply. I see there's one in St. Cloud.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Good deal. I'll add them to the list. Thanks.



Bombers said:


> Kberg84 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenLand said:
> ...


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Celebration Bermuda. Naturally darker than anything else on earth. Otherwise, FEature 6-0-0 is a good weapon.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

See now you just gave me a reason to scrap this hybrid I have and throw down this beauty!!!💯😂. I'll have to get some next year.

When is a good time to put this down?



Austinite said:


> Celebration Bermuda. Naturally darker than anything else on earth. Otherwise, FEature 6-0-0 is a good weapon.


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

@Austinite @GreenLand or TifTuf:


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

There is a plethora of varying charts and results out there. But nothing beats personal experience and side-by-side comparisons.

I started with TifTuf which is what the builder put in the neighborhood. I removed it and installed Latitude 36 which made my neighbors TifTuf look diseased, even though it was healthy. Then I switched to Celebration and every TifTuf lawn looks scalped compared to mine. It's borderline blue, absolutely the most mesmerizing thing to look at.

I have never seen anything warm or cool seasoned that is even remotely close to Celebration. I'm scared to even attempt iron and any reasonable volumes.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

bhutchinson87 said:


> @Austinite @GreenLand or TifTuf:


💯


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Got any lawn pics? Sounds like a deep green lawn there.



Austinite said:


> There is a plethora of varying charts and results out there. But nothing beats personal experience and side-by-side comparisons.
> 
> I started with TifTuf which is what the builder put in the neighborhood. I removed it and installed Latitude 36 which made my neighbors TifTuf look diseased, even though it was healthy. Then I switched to Celebration and every TifTuf lawn looks scalped compared to mine. It's borderline blue, absolutely the most mesmerizing thing to look at.
> 
> I have never seen anything warm or cool seasoned that is even remotely close to Celebration. I'm scared to even attempt iron and any reasonable volumes.


----------



## Kberg84 (May 20, 2020)

Bombers said:


> Can also use alfalfa feed pellets. I believe it has good micros as well. Go check out Tractor Supply. I see there's one in St. Cloud.


I actually live in St. Cloud. Visit the tractor supply often


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

GreenLand said:


> Got any lawn pics? Sounds like a deep green lawn there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, my main lawn is scalped as I am battling one of the worst funguses known to man. But my sidewalk strips are recovering....

Here is Celebration next to 419 - This was scalped 6 days ago. 



Here is Celebration with Latitude 36 across the street (I planted the 36 myself) - 




Here is Celebration next to TifTuf -


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

&#129316;&#128514; for sure the grass I need lol


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

GreenLand said:


> 🤤😂 for sure the grass I need lol


Wait till it grows in, all this was recently scalped. The last pic was scalped 2 weeks ago, and it greens up more daily. I will update pics but I promise, you will think it's near blue when it's fully recovered. ZERO fertilizer in well over 30 days. Zero iron, just water and pesticides.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Rock on man!!! Thats what I am looking for. When does it start to green and how long does the green last? I'd appreciate any updates. Thanks!



Austinite said:


> GreenLand said:
> 
> 
> > 🤤😂 for sure the grass I need lol
> ...


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

GreenLand said:


> Rock on man!!! Thats what I am looking for. When does it start to green and how long does the green last? I'd appreciate any updates. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i installed in December and it was patchy with some green. Fully greened up in late February. Late march is when it popped and stood out from the rest.

Ive been fighting Pythium Root Rot for 2 months. Just recently found out what it is and had to buy a microscope to ID the fungus. But it is starting to recover well.

Celebration (when healthy) is the fastest recovering grass i have ever seen. The thickest naturally i have ever seen. The greenest and most drought tolerant. In my book, its the best grass you could possibly have. I cant think of anything that compares really. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Ok great man! I wonder how it does in the shade of a tree. I have someone I'd like to recommend this to.



Austinite said:


> GreenLand said:
> 
> 
> > Rock on man!!! Thats what I am looking for. When does it start to green and how long does the green last? I'd appreciate any updates. Thanks!
> ...


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

GreenLand said:


> Ok great man! I wonder how it does in the shade of a tree. I have someone I'd like to recommend this to.


Good question. Not really sure. I don't have any in the shade so I have no experience with that.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Austinite That side-by-side is incredible. I agree that Tiftuf is inferior. Must have paid for those NTEP results or something.

You said you removed the other varieties before celebration - how did you do so and have you had any regrowth of them in the Celebration?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> @Austinite That side-by-side is incredible. I agree that Tiftuf is inferior. Must have paid for those NTEP results or something.
> 
> You said you removed the other varieties before celebration - how did you do so and have you had any regrowth of them in the Celebration?


lol, not easily! With tif, I killed it and dethatched to death till I needed dirt to raise my lawn. Then I sodded with Latitude 36. I did have some tif come through. Hated the various blades.

Latitude 36 is very very thick and aggressive. I dug out about a foot below the roots and removed all dirt. Then I made a mix of soil and filled the crater, leveled, sodded Celebration. TON of work for a small front lawn.

I wasn't going to risk it, in the back yard I murdered Latitude 36. Literally rounded up the yard 3 times with extreme concentration. I poured diesel on it. I set it on fire (No exaggerations here), and it came back. So that's why I knew if I didn't dig deep below the root, I would be fighting a losing battle. There isn't anything available in this day and age (that I know of) that will kill well-rooted bermuda. Not even concrete, which I also poured in various sections and stolons came up from under it to find it's way to dirt. It has to be extracted completely.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Man I really wish this forum had a like button lol&#129315;


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Austinite said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > @Austinite That side-by-side is incredible. I agree that Tiftuf is inferior. Must have paid for those NTEP results or something.
> ...


That's soul-crushing because I have plans to eradicate some nasty pasture quality common bermuda from about 8k sf of my front yard at some point. Did you excavate the back too? Was the break through of Tiftuf/Lat36 very noticeable all over or just in random areas that you could manage by hand?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

No. I only did the front. The back was a ton of trial and error. I finally decided to just embrace Bermuda in the backyard. I planted Texas Bluegrass early this year. Then Bermuda popped up, the Bermuda blades were all pointing at me and laughing. Then they choked out Texas Bluegrass and said "Nice Try, LOL".


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

&#128514;&#127867;


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

So far the green is holding up longer and stronger then previous years. Turf looks more healthy this year.


----------

